
How Do You Prioritize Features? 'Pruning the Product Tree' - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/04/10/pruning-the-product-tree/#.Wsy4Uv6Nonw.hackernews
======
miragle
Simply draw a few vertical lines on your whiteboard and you can achieve the
same result without wasting 2 hours of your time drawing trees

